# Transmit/Receive Buffer Settings



## KoLAddict

I just noticed that my Linksys Wireless-G PCI card settings had Trasmit Buffer Settings and Receive Buffer Settings that are at 64 each, but could be raised/lowered. I was wondering, what do these two settings essentially do, and would raising/lowering help my connection at all? Like could I make the number huge to help my connection?


----------



## johnwill

Leave them at the defaults.


----------



## asgley

Never a truer word was spoken =)


----------



## KoLAddict

Ok thanks. What's it do though?


----------



## Shadow2359

I believe the transmit and receive buffers are simply used to stack bytes of data into a single grouping (called a "buffer") to be sent out to the serial bus on an open port on your computer. They group the data into a data stream to reduce the load on the CPU, rather than having the CPU send byte by byte to serial bus and then out the open port they group them in mass and then send them, essentially saving resources.

Now I don't believe lowering or raising the transmit or recieve buffer will make your connection any faster (your download and upload speed should remain the same), however if you have high network traffic on your computer then raising these values to their maximum will reduce the load and your network should run smoother. Raising these values to the max will also increase memory usage so if you have the computer power and extra RAM then I wouldn't see any problems with keeping both the transmit and recieve at the max. I always keep mine at *512* respectively and haven't come across any problems.


----------

